# October 2010: Lights you bought this month!



## don.gwapo (Oct 3, 2010)

Bought a couple aa/aaa eneloops and waiting for my xtar a01 rechargeable light, wp2 charger and aw 18650 2900mAh. .


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Oct 3, 2010)

The Ultrafire U20 XPG-R5 AA/14500 4-mode.
Looks like a Fenix style flashlight.


----------



## richpalm (Oct 3, 2010)

Got an Eagletac T20C2 Mk. II. Nice light-really bright and angry white!

Rich


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 3, 2010)

A few minutes ago I ordered a Malkoff M31LL for my Solarforce L2r, and a M61W for my Surefire 9P.


----------



## 276 (Oct 3, 2010)

VaraPower 2000


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haiku XP-G
Mag 3D for my SST-50 drop
TRI-EDC
Titanium RA Clicky


----------



## Bladedude (Oct 3, 2010)

Just bought a Sunwayman M10A, some eneloops and two AW 14500!:devil:
CPF and Sunwayman are draining my account


----------



## Chryslerguy (Oct 3, 2010)

Still waiting on a surefire 6px pro from last month...:tired:

just ordered a x-thrower from shiningbeam:nana:


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 3, 2010)

I made a trade for a Drake AlTiN. Can't wait for the little guy to arrive.


----------



## geezer (Oct 3, 2010)

Picked up a Surefire Saint this month...


----------



## Retinator (Oct 3, 2010)

Just completed my Paklite collection.... All colors except the IR versions.

4 Paklites (Orange, Green, Blue, Yellow)
4 Safe lites (Survivor in Red, Green & Blue leds) + 1 Handyman (Green Led)
Safelite's pen with built in light.
More on order

Today........

Magled Xl 100 (weird little thing)
Nite Ize Led upgrade V2 for mini mag (I like this one)
12 V Spotlight (The cigarette lighter plug in rechargeable light)

I'll update when the next shipment comes 

I'm also spying a possible good deal for A SF C2 with a KX4 thrown in.....will power is fading, must resist........


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 4, 2010)

4Sevens Preon 2 Titanium
Preon 1 Ti body to lego with the Preon 2 Ti
Preon 2 Gold 
Preon 2 Gold body to lego with the Preon 2 Gold


----------



## scooterhead9996 (Oct 4, 2010)

3 x SKU14595 and 3 x SKU18697 100 lumens from Dealextreme, great on the bike


----------



## Sarlix (Oct 4, 2010)

Zebralight H51


----------



## FrogmanM (Oct 4, 2010)

SF C2 (McClicky and SS bezel) from across the pond. Bought it for my M61W that is catching dust.(future gun torch I suppose)

-Mayo


----------



## hobbydad (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello, new member here. Just picked up a Surefire M6 off Ebay, decent deal I couldn't pass up, and a new Surefire Z2/P61 from an estate sale for $20. No kidding. They where asking $17 for it, I gave them a 20 and told them to keep the change. Where they ever came up with $17 is beyond me.

My wife got me hooked earlier this year when she bought me a Surefire LX2 as a suprise gift.


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 4, 2010)

october: hopefully i will not buy any lights this month.


----------



## J.W.H. (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been reading the forums for quite some time and learned a lot. Finally placed an order yesterday for several lights! My only other nice flashlight is a Surefire G2.

I picked up two Fenix E01, a Preon 1 for the wife, and a Quark AA2 for myself! I'm pretty excited and ready for them to arrive.


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 4, 2010)

- Nailbender SST-90 3000k for my 6P
- SS Preon Revo
- polished SS bezel ring for my 6P (brushed doesn't look good against shiny black ano)
- another 30 DX fauxtons to give to the kids at Halloween


----------



## azzid (Oct 5, 2010)

Still waiting fro my zebralight sc50w+, H51 headlamp, Nitecore d11 and a fenix ld10. For flashlight food 8pc's of ansmann 2500mah max e+, 12pc's powerex imedion 2400mah and a maha mh-c9000. I'm still thinking if i would get the sunwayman m10a or a tk40 before the end of the month.:thinking:


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 5, 2010)

A few minutes ago I ordered two Surefires: *G2Z-TN Tan SFG2Z-TN* and *Surefire G2L Fire/Rescue.

*I am considering to move my Malkoff M61LL from my yellow G2 to the first mentioned, or wait for a possible future M61WLL. 
The latter will be my very first LED Surefire and I will try it out and see if I like it. Otherwise I will move Malkoff M61WL from my 6P Metal gray.
A strong contributing factor to this order is that I like the design and colors and that these models includes a lanyard, which is something I miss with my present Surefires.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 5, 2010)

Surefire C2 & C3


----------



## shado (Oct 5, 2010)

Starting the month off with,

Mac's Tri-EDC Purple
Orange Ra Clicky
Lummi Raw Da


----------



## Bladedude (Oct 5, 2010)

hobbydad said:


> and a new Surefire Z2/P61 from an estate sale for $20. No kidding. They where asking $17 for it, I gave them a 20 and told them to keep the change. Where they ever came up with $17 is beyond me.


 
Wow, you got a helluva deal there! Welcome to CPF


----------



## pounder (Oct 5, 2010)

just got an itp sa1 eluma..can't believe how bright this thing is off 1 aa..my 14500's are in the mail, but i'm impressed already by this light...


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 5, 2010)

Eight Surefire A2's, they're all either white, red or blue (no YGs or greens unfortunately) and I don't actually know how many of each. They were on closeout sale at around €30 per piece.. I asked them how many them had, eight, and then..:sigh:


----------



## tombat (Oct 5, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> october: hopefully i will not buy any lights this month.



Yeah - I had that same hope but it only lasted a couple days.

Bought a couple G2L-YLW bodies. Wanted to have yellow G2's for the car.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 5, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> october: hopefully i will not buy any lights this month.





tombat said:


> Yeah - I had that same hope but it only lasted a couple days.
> 
> Bought a couple G2L-YLW bodies. Wanted to have yellow G2's for the car.



A few weeks ago I decided to not buy any more light this year. Within 2 days I ordered two dropins and two flashlights...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2010)

LED Lenser T7 in silver = Testing & review purposes.

SureFire G2L w/ KX4 bezel = Impulse buy when I went to purchase the T7.

KX4 will hopefully breath new life into my old reliable C2. G2L will make a nice back-up light in a BOB.


----------



## Retinator (Oct 7, 2010)

OK just grabbed 3 more SafeLights:

Handyman - Orange case/white LED
Handyman(2) - Black case, 1 Blue LED, 1 Red
1 more pen/light combo.

Just pulled the trigger on a C2 (incan) with a KX4 bundled with it...

Also preordered 2 PAL lights, the Selector & Star models....

Think that's it for awhile......


----------



## jacktheclipper (Oct 7, 2010)

Two of the new warmer Fusion 36 Maglite dropins for my friends


----------



## Jash (Oct 7, 2010)

jacktheclipper said:


> Two of the new warmer Fusion 36 Maglite dropins for my friends



You're a great friend Jack!

I bought myself a Malkoff MD2 high/low ring and I simply love it.


----------



## righttoown (Oct 9, 2010)

Malkoff Hound Dog
Wolf Eyes Night Hunter


----------



## Bierkameel (Oct 9, 2010)

Nitecore IFE1 with 20% discount


----------



## tygger (Oct 9, 2010)

Oveready.com shopping spree: White ceramic 6P, a few McClicky tailcaps, UCL lenses, stainless bezel rings, 18650 6P body, 6P head, and some other stuff I'm probably forgetting. Oh well, who says christmas can't come early! No more lego pieces for me this month........at least until Fivemega 3P bodies go back on sale.:devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 9, 2010)

New Jetbeam E3S, ma_sha1's 5A regulated SST-50 Mag (the first LED light to break the 1000 Lumens barrier in bigchelis' lightbox) from the MP, and a Quark 123 Ti Regular also from the MP.


----------



## qqqqqqqman (Oct 9, 2010)

My first quality flashlight....a Quark AA2 Tactical, cool white. However, now I'm torn between keeping it or returning it for a non-tactical in neutral white :hairpull: . I'm thinking I want faster access to ALL of the modes, not just the 2 programmed. How else do you play with a new toy?


Then kept reading and ordered a Fusion 36 drop in for Mag 3D that I hate for it's poor output. We shall see...

**


----------



## chris23 (Oct 9, 2010)

fenix e20, have only played with it inside during the day using old batteries, I need to buy some double aa's and then take it out one night


----------



## BigBluefish (Oct 9, 2010)

Gerber Infinity Ultra
Fenix LOD Rebel 80 
SureFire E2L Single Mode Cree (2007) 
Pewter Mini-Mag with a Lambda drop-in and Kroll clicky. 

All from the Marketplace.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just bought these from B/S/T:

1) Matterhorn 1x High-Power snow LED. Stainless steel pocket body. 
2) Very rare stainless steel lug body for Matterhorn. Body only. Brand new and great knurling. 
3) Gold-plated (Matterhorn) AAA lug style prototype. Not much known about this one as it was a prototype. I believe it is gold over brass but I cannot guarantee this. LED is not bright by today’s standards. Comes with velvet finish bag. Beautiful light and a piece of history for the Peak/ARC collector.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

Will be getting the Sunwayman M10A and Fenix LD25.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got a Surefire U2 for $70 usd. the pocket clip retaining ring is broken but no biggie. Interestingly it has 3 blanks as opposed to my earlier model U2 that has 4 blanks, but it still says Patent Pending.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just ordered a Zebralight H31. Now for the long wait..................


----------



## nathan225 (Oct 11, 2010)

quark mini cr123 nw I love how bright and small it is


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 11, 2010)

I just ordered a

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-149/**NEW**-Romisen-RC-dsh-G2-II/Detail
**NEW** Romisen RC-G2 II Cree XP-G R5 Flashlight "Black" (1xAA)

My rc-g2 II Q5 and two rc-g2 warm tints looked like they were lonely... or wanted to play bridge and need a fourth 
These things are just so HANDY, and work so well for a budget light (well, even for more than budget). 

Late last month I got a Zebralight H51 -- but the bill was for this month, so maybe that counts since I didn't list anything for last month (it was to keep my new SC50W company -- do your lights get lonely too?).


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 11, 2010)

......I forgot that I also ordered an Elzetta ZFL-M60-SS2D from Flashlightsngear 'coz it was really cheap with the CPF discount ($126) and free US shipping (Oz = $12). Considering that includes the M60 drop in and the dual level Clicky switch, it's a great deal. RRP is $174.95.


----------



## Ishango (Oct 11, 2010)

The flashaholic inside of me waked up after months of easy going, just after finding this wonderful forum:



Romisen RC-H3 Cree Flashlight Black
Tank007 TK-566-3 Cree Q2-WC 3-Mode
Trekking LED light (100 lumen?) from Aldi (tip from the budget lights subforum)
Homeij SlimLight LED lite
Fenix E01 (actually this was a gift for my gf's birthday, have two of these already myself)
Oh, and thinking of a LED upgrade module for my Maglite 3D. That old thing is now really falling behind with all the LED flashlights I bought.


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 11, 2010)

Haiku xpg
Mag 3D and SST 50 drop in
Titanium RA clicky 

So far a good month !


----------



## Cooter (Oct 11, 2010)

Lumapower D Mini VX Ultra 
Solarforce LX2 body
Nailbender SST-90 P60 Drop-in
Triple XP-G R5 Solarforce drop-in


----------



## Jump Start (Oct 11, 2010)

A 4 Sevens Quark AA Tactical and an AW 14500. I've wanted to try 14500 batteries and the Fenix that I carry does not do 14500.

Well, not for long! 

Jump Start


----------



## yowzer (Oct 12, 2010)

Surefire G2Z. Now I'm eyeing incandescent bulb dropins to use instead of the stock P60... LF SR-9 or P90 + IMR 16340s is sounding good.


----------



## Xacto (Oct 13, 2010)

Surefire Z2 (the second one so I can start EDC'ing my first one) and an Inova Microlight with green LED.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BiggDaddy485 (Oct 13, 2010)

I just ordered a Nitecore EX10 from the marketplace.. Hope it's here soon, I haven't purchased a new light in a very long time..


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 13, 2010)

Ordered a couple led upgrade bulbs for our aging incan lights and some li-ion and niMh batteries.


----------



## rodloos (Oct 13, 2010)

Fenix LD01
Fenix TK30
4 Sevens Quark Mini 123

I fear this forum is going to be as dangerous to my wallet as my knife habit!


----------



## FrogmanM (Oct 13, 2010)

Picked up a Muyshondt Ti Nautilus off of BST a few days ago. (Been eyeing one of these for a while)

-Mayo


----------



## crf (Oct 14, 2010)

Surefire U2 Ultra- The UI is very nice.
Oveready SureFire C2 Bored HA Z59 Clicky Gray & Black -Nice and compact.


----------



## bc3010 (Oct 14, 2010)

2 Maratac AAA Copper and a Malkoff 2D dropin for an old maglite I had laying around.


----------



## micro (Oct 14, 2010)

a 3AA LED Maglite - It's a good one!


----------



## e1sbaer (Oct 15, 2010)

A lumapower IncenDio v3 xp-g r5.
As I ordered it in Germany I should be here pretty quick.


----------



## PCC (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought a SureFire G2X Pro and a Quark SS Preon ReVO.

I assembled a 3-mode KL4 head with a McGizmo McR20 reflector, QMiNi 123 LED module, and a 1 X CR123a twisty body. I also made a heatsink and rebuilt the StreamLight BatonLite LED mod that I had assembled earlier this year (burnt out the previous driver) using a Sandwich Shop Mad Max Lite, SSC P4 U-bin, and McGizmo McR11 (Draco) reflector.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 16, 2010)

I bought a Malkoff M61W drop in yesterday.................................................................and I don't even have a host to put it in !!!!


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 16, 2010)

I just received my black solarforce L2P. And more goodies is on the way.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Oct 16, 2010)

I ordered a 4Sevens Preon ReVO stainless steel in neutral white.


----------



## Ishango (Oct 16, 2010)

In addition to my earlier reply to this topic. I just bought a Olight T10 3W. I shouldn't have after spending all the money this month, but I couldn't resist. 

lovecpf


----------



## ARA (Oct 16, 2010)

Malkoff Dropin for 4D Maglite
2 Novatac SPL-120 
G2Z in tan


----------



## iWiLL (Oct 16, 2010)

*Solarforce L2X*




Solarforce L2X

I got a Solarforce L2X and a black Solarforce L2r. The L2X is very nice, but had a view scratches out of the box.


----------



## Bass (Oct 16, 2010)

Just one this month - 4Sevens Preon ReVO stainless steel in neutral white, to match the CW


----------



## Xacto (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my Solarforce L2m with a warm-white Dropin just yesterday. It is supposed to stand in until I get my hands on a SF 3P oneday. My first warm-white LED, quite an interesting look.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 18, 2010)

Today is the BESTEST day ever !!! Today I found my Grail light (AND my Grail knife) !!! Thanks Kaichu Dento !! I was off to a good start this morning as I was able to snag anothe orange Cerakoted HDS Clicky from Oveready. The day just got better from there, and this evening I caught the ultimate Clicky. Yes !!! I have just purchased a Ti HDS Clicky !!! #10040 will be making its way Down Under.


----------



## csmithey (Oct 19, 2010)

Quark Turbo AA² Parts to assemble light.
I just purchased these last week. It costs more to buy the individual parts, but by doing so they will come with square threads. I emailed 4Sevens before purchase and they confirmed that the following individual parts would come with square threads. This is important to me because I wanted to use one of the Turbo bodies on my Quark AA² Tactical that I had purchased back in September. 

1 x Quark AA² Turbo Head
1 x Quark Turbo "Flat" Tailcap
2 x Quark Turbo AA² Body
1 x Quark Turbo Tailcap

The Turbo AA² body fits perfectly on the Tactical Head & Tail, I really like the way it looks. The Turbo parts went together perfectly also. I keep changing between the Flat & Regular Turbo Tail; I haven't decided Which one I like best.

This was my third order from 4Sevens and I'm happy with everything I have purchased, and I'm amazed at the speed of shipping: order Wednesday morning -- pick up at post office Friday morning.

Chuck


----------



## kelmo (Oct 19, 2010)

Black HA E1e!


----------



## hkfrost (Oct 19, 2010)

I found my Winelight II that was missing for over a year. What a great feeling!:laughing:


----------



## rwasham (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got a nitecore defender infinity. I love this light.....tiny but powerful!


----------



## Tbone559 (Oct 19, 2010)

ICON Rogue 2


----------



## justindfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Nailbender sst 50 regulated 3 mode drop in smooth reflector in an L2P. One of the best all around lights in its size range good throw and flood. 

Nailbender custom MAG sst-90 with rebel reflector DD on 3 D NiMh LSD With a d2flex controlling it all. 
1600 lumens OTF Mearsured!

The d2flex supplies an awsome UI for the light.

Thinking on putting a Fivemega 2.5 Throwmaster too stretch that throw even further.

Will throw with my Tk 30 now but lights a much larger area.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Finally gave in and got a Maelstrom G5. Giving up my Fenix P3D to use as a bike light (the Urnabeam conked out and will not turn on anymore despite dismantling it and giving it good cleaning and deoxitizing it) so I'll be carrying the G5 in the P3D's old spot of my maxpedition day pack.


----------



## woodentsick (Oct 20, 2010)

Recently ordered my first 4Sevens light - Quark AA-2!!
(it's also my first real flashlight, unless you count an incan minimag as 'real')

Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## boulder (Oct 20, 2010)

Satin Grey E2E. Hmmmm, I smell high output upgrades in the future.


----------



## Linger (Oct 20, 2010)

csmithey said:


> by doing so they will come with square threads.
> 1 x Quark AA² Turbo Head
> 1 x Quark Turbo "Flat" Tailcap



Nice choice. Good eye for detail, I wonder how many ordered the Turbo w/o noticing the bright red "turbo quark won't fit other quark's" caution.
And good on the turbo tailcap. Wish they sold other flat (tailstand-able) forward clickies.
Post up a pic of the lego when you're done, will you?

Best,
L


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 20, 2010)

I finally ordered an HDS Systems 170T Custom from Henry and a Moddoo stainless steel pocket clip from Oveready. 

Now for the wait....


----------



## Tbone559 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jetbeam M2S from lightjunction!


----------



## Pliauga (Oct 20, 2010)

Solarforce L2P with an XR-E 5 mode drop-in 
Zebralight H51

Still waiting for both of them to arrive though


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

Getting my Sunwayman M10A R5 in a few days time.


----------



## PaveHammer (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, where to start? A month after I join, this is where I'm at:

HDS Ra Clicky, 170 Tactical, w/ flush and raised tailcaps, bezel-down clip, and got screwed by Dad!

Zebralight H31

Just ordered the following yesterday:

Malkoff 4D MagLite Drop In w/ Reflector and UCL

MD2 Turnkey High/Low and Tailstand Cap w/ pocket clip

MD3 Hound Dog and Tailstand Cap w/ pocket clip

M61 for SureFire's for my father's SF C3.

It's been an expensive month here.


----------



## Syrlinger (Oct 21, 2010)

Tiablo ACE G 

I called the local electronics store to ask if they could sell me some RCR123A's or 18650's after i realized how much it would cost to run this thing on the regular cr123a's they had.
But noooo they didn't even know there were 18650's or rechargeable 123's.
I have to order them off the internet which i'm sure will partially cancel the money saved on recharging. :duh2:


----------



## bluepilgrim (Oct 21, 2010)

If you aren't planning to buy enough to avoid a big hit on shipping you can get both cells and a charge at http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-Parts-&-Accessories/s/25/Categories for under $3 shipping. 

That's page 5 (currently) under parts and accessories. 

(But you might as well get a nice Romisen too as long as you are there...  )


----------



## Vortus (Oct 23, 2010)

Fenix P1d w Leef body
Fenix P1D CE


----------



## LightBlue6 (Oct 23, 2010)

*ICON Solo 2AAA* & *4Sevens Preon Revo SS NW *

ICON Solo 2AAApros: 


excellent pocket clip. Reminds me of how many VW's have Audi-quality buttons and switches. ICON may be a separate entity from SureFire, but the Solo's sturdy clip reminds me of a "Vampire's" "Ultra" death grip.
Good quality beam/optics, simply useful Low-High, thoughtful regulation software as others have mentioned
Unique form factor, good build quality for the low price
Solo 2AAA cons: 


Rear clickie is a bit small, but it feels sturdy and reliable
Divots in the grip area kinda work, but still a bit too slippery
Can't think of a third con, so I'll give it a 4th Pro: _$25_ for a light that 
has many of the SureFire intangibles. It just _feels_ right, from the form factor to the beam quality. Way to go PK.
Preon Revo SS NW (Received days ago)


Wow. It's fun to spend hard-earned money on something that feels worth the price. Loaded the battery, twisted the head several times, and my head lit up too.
My first neutral white, and I've decided there is not an "ideal" white LED tint. But this Prevo's NW has a pleasing glow, and the low-Low makes for a great reading light. If LED tints were given apparel-style color names, I'd call this one "Nostalgic White." Very good color representation, but everything is bathed in an old-school-pre-tech-era soft white glow. Even when on High, same feeling yet much brighter.
Instead of going straight to my keychain, it's now riding in the right-front pocket in a premium leather sheath originally made for a fine gentleman's folder. This Prevo deserves the skin more than the knife.


----------



## YIKES (Oct 26, 2010)

Streamlight PT1AA
Surefire U2 
JetBeam JET I Pro V3

I can't stop!!! I love/hate this forum, you bunch of geeks running around with lights blinding people....It's my turn now! haha


----------



## RobertM (Oct 26, 2010)

I just ordered a Preon 1 (red) for my fiancée for her birthday. She should like it since she too in a flashaholic :thumbsup: This will be our first 4Sevens brand light--hopefully it is nice.


----------



## cw_mi (Oct 26, 2010)

It's been a rough month...

Fenix LD40
Fenix TK12
4Sevens AA2 R5 tactical
4Sevens Preon Revo
Insight M3 Weapons light


----------



## 777ER (Oct 26, 2010)

This is not a WTB thread. Go to CPFMP and post a WTB.


----------



## cmanley (Oct 26, 2010)

Surefire E1B-Black
HDS- Hi Cri 100

Still waiting for them to arrive.I can't wait.


----------



## jax (Oct 27, 2010)

oh boy,here we go..

2, nitecore d11's
eagletac m2xc4 neutral
2, two million candlepower spotlights.
a 25 million candlepower HID
maglite 3d led
noma cree 1aa edc
300 lumen mastercraft cree xp-e twin head/emitter 
a maglite solitare
a ultramini alu strobe for my dogs collar
...i think thats it,but might have missed one or two


----------



## choombak (Oct 27, 2010)

Xeno Cube v7 in SS.


----------



## Robinda (Oct 27, 2010)

My wife has bought me an ITP A3 EOS upgrade in titanium for my birthday lucky me! I cant have it until my birthday in December though:shakehead


----------



## Ishango (Oct 27, 2010)

Sheesh, isn't it November yet? 

This is third time I buy something this month.  I just ordered the following items:


FUSION 36 LED POWER MODULE FOR 2~6 C or D Cell MAGLITE (after some reviews and tips from here)
13.5 lumens Bi-Pin LED MODULE FOR MAGLITE SOLITAIRE (I put my Solitaire on the crappiest light thread, now to be undone?) (From the distributor of the Fusion 36).
4Sevens Quark MiNi AA, after reading way too many positive reviews about it.

I really lovecpf


----------



## afdk (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought the Surefire E2D led defender, (200 lumens). Will receive it in a couple of days!


----------



## Retinator (Oct 28, 2010)

Against all of the great wisdom here, I just picked up a Solitare..........

The curiosity has been bugging me after hearing how bad it is..... and you guys were right ......

Now I know........


I have the blue, kind wished I grabbed a red as well (face palms)......


----------



## tandem (Oct 28, 2010)

Arriving tomorrow a C2 HA bored for 18650 and a Malkoff M61, just in time for Zombie-Time.
(just blasted a couple of early-Zombies)


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 29, 2010)

Malkoff warm-white wildcat V2 with MD3 body.


----------



## epilogue (Oct 29, 2010)

Just picked up 3 Streamlight Polytac LED lights. Seems to work pretty well for the money (30 bucks).


----------



## Cascade Range (Oct 29, 2010)

Being relatively new I went on a bit of a spree, but will slow it down here shortly and enjoy the one's I have so far. October saw a Commander 8ax, Commander 9an, a 6P, some nimih rehcargeable batts, and a G3L.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought the ol' Nitecore Defender Infinity. Known as the NDI.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow - I thought this was a light month (hahaha..... I just re-read and enjoyed my unintended pun) until I looked through my PayPal invoices. At least I sold more than I bought...... 

Mac Mini HID
Mac Mini-mini HID
Surefire E1W Winelight
Surefire E1e Flat Sides
Surefire E2e Flat Sides

Lots of parts and accessories


----------



## FrogmanM (Oct 30, 2010)

Snatched an Al PD off of BST, I'll test her out on Halloween night.

-Mayo


----------



## kelmo (Oct 30, 2010)

I just purchased a user Aeon on the Marketplace!


----------



## 7131 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi guys, i am new on the board here. I used the info i found here to decide what light to buy. So i bought the Maelstrom G5 S2. I am going to use it on the job (law-enforcement). Will let u know when i receive the light. I am going to keep my Streamlight Scorpion led as a back-up.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 30, 2010)

7131

Firstly, welcome to CPF! :welcome:

I've made a number of purchases in the last few days that are likely to arrive in November. Some are preorders.

Surefire EL2AA Outdoorsman
Surefire E2DLed (new version)
4 x Icon Link lights (Can you guess I like this PK innovation!)
1 x Icon Irix II Headlamp
Quark boot kit
Quark 123 body
Quark regular tailcap
Quark Neutral White Head
Quark S2 bin regular AA

3 x AW14500s
Because there was a buy two packs (containing four cells each) and get one free special offer at Boots Chemists (UK) I stocked up on Primary Lithium AAs. I have at least 60 AA and 20 AAA cells now. That should keep me going a few months.


----------



## Xacto (Oct 30, 2010)

Surefire 6P in Gunmetal. My first 6P in gunmetal. 
I went to that nice little shop together with my wife and my boy because I needed (read: wanted) a new Victorinox pocket knife for EDC. Had the choice between the Rambler, the WorkChamp and the Tinker(?) While the salesman got me the knives, I noticed a familiar sight - a slightly battered Surefire retail package.





Its original retail price was 79 Euro but somehow got reduced to 39 Euro. Since I already had planned to get at least another 6P body for spares, the offer was more than good. Okay, I must admit after unpacking it at home, the look of the finish made me rethink it - I still will get at least another black SF6P body for spares  making two spares total. ;-)


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## beastSPL (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive started my collecting this month and my first purchase was a Fenix TK30, followed up by some mini mags, and looking to buy a Surefire 6P and or Jetbeam anything in the near future


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 31, 2010)

My Malkoff warm white wildcat V2 arrived on Friday. I've been giggling randomly all weekend...


----------



## Retinator (Oct 31, 2010)

Just walked by the flashlight aisle and grabbed 3 more minimags (incans)

2 x Hot pink (1 to be gifted)
1 x Purple

Think (I hope) that's it for the month, been a big one for me.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just ordered a Zebralight SC51 to finish the month off...


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2010)

Just ordered a Preon ReVO SS R4 Neutral White. 
Will receive it within a few days.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just before the clock struck midnight here I ordered some NiteIze clip ons and markers. They have LEDs so count! :nana:

Anyway hopefully they will help me avoid getting run over several times like nearly happened last winter!


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 31, 2010)

Haiku XP-G
Mag 3D for my SST-50 drop
TRI-EDC
Titanium RA Clicky

Tri-EDC in Tungsten cerakote

Quad drop+ bored out surefire 6P

Quark Titanium Mini

Fenix PD20+

(and 1 knife - Hinderer xm-18 version 3 in orange)


----------



## tandem (Nov 1, 2010)

For some inexpensive gifting, 4 Dorcy 80 Lumen LED 2xAA branded as Nexxtech on sale at The Source for 9.99 each (sale over now, back to 19.99 which is really too high for these).


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 1, 2010)

Picked up an Icon Rogue 2 blk for $19.99 and a 3x Icon Rogue 1 Green for $10.21 each.

I also picked up a SF Saint and G2X Pro.


----------



## smokeychris (Nov 1, 2010)

maglite solitaire for modding
:twothumbs


----------



## NonSenCe (Nov 1, 2010)

YAY! my number for october was ZERO! i kept my promise/wish. ha ha haa!

i wish i can manage this groove this month. 

again.. only things that might intrest me to buy something for myself are: neutral/high cri liteflux 2xt. neutral tint sc60. (or other zebralights) or backup preon 2 neutral. 

might be tempted to buy couple cheap romisen g2s or something. 

might be tempted to buy some xmas presents early too. 

but.. im good and pleased with my collection now. they do pretty much all i wish they can do.


----------



## yglass (Nov 2, 2010)

I just got a Surefire G2.
Very tempted to more but my husband told me not to buy any more. Very funny because I thought men are supposed to like lights more than women!


----------



## Machete God (Nov 2, 2010)

LightBlue6 said:


> *ICON Solo 2AAA* & *4Sevens Preon Revo SS NW *
> 
> ICON Solo 2AAApros:
> 
> ...



Great first post, always nice to read mini-reviews/user impressions of lights! :thumbsup:

Oh, and :welcome:

Me? Well, In spite of constantly repeating that I'm not a collector, I paid for the following in October:

4Sevens Preon ReVO SS
4Sevens Preon ReVO SS NW
SureFire G3 LED
SureFire 6P LED Defender
SureFire C2 LED Centurion

Not one of them has arrived yet. The wait is killing me!

Well, I guess I'm done for the year. Unless a HDS/RA High CRI Clicky comes up on the MP, maybe


----------



## cburris72 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bought a surefire Titan. Love it. It is my new EDC.


----------

